# debutant programmation iphone



## jujurochedu42 (30 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous,

je suis debutant dans la programmation iphone. Je souhaite développer à but non lucratif simplement par passion. Je suis à la recherche de quelques tuto pour débuter.

J'ai télécharger le sdk4 de apple afin de débuter. Je voudrais asvoir si c'est compliqué, à savoir que j'ai des bases en c++

merci pour vos reponses


----------



## iphoneAddict (30 Juin 2010)

hello
dans la même situation que toi il y a qqs mois j'ai commencé avec les tutos d'ipup.fr très bien fait pour démarrer
A+


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79e1Ir5T1uw

pour l'instant ce sont les plus "valables" car nous les organisons avec Apple, tu as l'opportunité d'ecouter des gens qui developpent l'iphone OS et l'UIKit

si le temps me le permet je donnerai plusieurs lectures a la rentrée concernant l'audio du hardware au software sur iphone et ipad, je ne sais pas encore les dates car cela depend de certaines choses dont je n'ai  pas encore le droit de parler car etant sous Apple NDA concernant le hardware et qui est une importante partie dont j'aimerai parler, donc je depend du calendrier marketing d'Apple.

pour ce qui est de la session hiver 2010 tout les exemples sont ici:

http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/downloads-2010-winter


----------

